# Baby Bunny Won't Poop



## alycat (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this forum & have searched all over the internet, but can't seem to find the right answer.

I bought a bunny yesterday. It's a four-week-old male and I'm not too sure on the breed.


He hops & seems to have a ton of energy, but hasn't eaten any pellets or pooped all day, though he has drank water. Am I supposed to be feeding him Kitty Milk Replacer or solid food? And why isn't he pooping?

Any information would be greatly appreciated. THANK YOU!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 25, 2011)

First of all - and I promise I'm not criticizing you - but a four week old should never be taken away from their mama that young. They still have growing to do and their digestive system is changing. 

With that said - let's work with the situation at hand. At this age - your bunny should be eating some solids and hay - but I would probably get some KMR (I prefer the powdered kind) and mix it up for the baby. DO NOT GET THE HARTZ BRAND....make sure to get the good KMR brand. 

We have a recipe in the rabbitry area which is KMR and goats milk and colostrum...but your rabbit is probably old enough that the KMR alone will do. (I would add a bit of probios to it...or benebac - whichever you can get).

Also get pellets - GOOD pellets. Don't get the kind that have the colored pieces in it or seeds, etc. Get just plain pellets.

And hay - definitely push hay.

I'm going to send you my information via. pm so you can call me if you want. I'm a breeder (and currently handfeeding a 5 week old whose mama rejected it).

Good luck!


----------



## alycat (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah! Thank you! I've had rabbits before, but never this young & had absolutely idea. I figured if the lady was selling them, she knew what she was doing. 

I will be buying the KMR, hay, and pellets today! 



One more thing, how am I supposed to be feeding my bunny the KMR, I've seen websites saying to syringe or eye drop it into their mouth.


----------

